# Error, fallo, bug, en pre-install de Gentoo

## Luciernaga

Vamos a ver, si me explico ... 

Tengo la última versión del CD minimal de Gentoo desde el cual he hecho alguna (dos o tres) instalación de Gentoo en mis máquinas, sin problemas o al menos finalizado sin problemas, pero hoy intento instalarlo en mi servidor Tyan y en la fase de pre-instalación después del primer emerge --sync, o instalando las gentoo-sources me produce el siguiente fallo:

Este es el fichero build.log

[32;01m * [39;49;00mPackage:    sys-fs/static-dev-0.1

[32;01m * [39;49;00mRepository: gentoo

[32;01m * [39;49;00mMaintainer: base-system@gentoo.org

[32;01m * [39;49;00mUSE:        abi_x86_64 amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux policykit userland_GNU

[32;01m * [39;49;00mFEATURES:   preserve-libs sandbox userpriv usersandbox

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1/work ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-fs/static-dev-0.1

>>> Install static-dev-0.1 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1/image/ category sys-fs

>>> Completed installing static-dev-0.1 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1/image/

 [31;01m*[0m We have detected that you currently use udev or devfs or devtmpfs

 [31;01m*[0m and this ebuild cannot install to the same mount-point.

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: sys-fs/static-dev-0.1::gentoo failed (preinst phase):

 [31;01m*[0m   Cannot install on udev/devfs tmpfs.

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  93:  Called pkg_preinst

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 180:  Called abort

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 164:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       die "Cannot install on udev/devfs tmpfs."

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-fs/static-dev-0.1::gentoo'`,

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-fs/static-dev-0.1::gentoo'`.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m Working directory: '/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages'

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/static-dev-0.1/work/static-dev-0.1'

!!! FAILED preinst: 1

Es la primera vez que veo esto, ¿es un bug? o qué es ...

He revisado la BIOS (no es UEFI) y está correcta, tengo otros sistemas instalados y funcionan sin problemas, y Gentoo lo tenía instalado funcionando perfectamente, e intentaba realizar una instalación con KDE Plasma 5 que, en otras máquinas he culminado con éxito ...

Porqué ahora me sucede esto ... ????

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

Comprueba que antes de hacer chroot ejecutaste los comandos que vienen en el manual:

```
root #mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

root #mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/dev
```

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Base/es#Montar_los_sistemas_de_archivos_necesarios

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola quilosaq ...

Por supuesto que he seguido escrupulosamente las directrices del manual.

Es más, el sistema (o la instalación del sistema) se rompe en esta orden ...

emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse @world

[IMG]http://thumbnails105.imagebam.com/41086/81e8f2410855026.jpg[/IMG]

http://www.imagebam.com/image/81e8f2410855026

Una imagen vale más que mil palabras ...

La secuencia de órdenes es la siguiente ...

.....

eselect profile list

eselect profile set 7

eselect profile list

nano -w /etc/portage/make.conf

echo "Europe/Brussels" > /etc/timezone

emerge --config sys-libs/timezone-data

nano -w /etc/locale.gen

locale-gen

eselect locale list

eselect locale set 9

nano -w /etc/env.d/02locale

env-update && source /etc/profile

emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse @world

Y surge el crash ... al emerger dev-libs/nettle-2.7.1-r1

Si en vez de emerger esta última orden la obvio y emito emerge --ask gentoo-sources también se rompe la instalación negándose a continuar instalando.

Consideraciones:

En el manual se destaca una "Advertencia" en fondo coloreado, antes de la orden chroot que hace referencia a ...

 *Quote:*   

> Cuando se utilicen medios de instalación que no sean de Gentoo, podría no ser suficiente. etc.

 

... no entiendo muy bien a qué medios se refiere, por supuesto que uso los medios proporcionados por la organización Gentoo ...

Si bien analizando el contexto de esa advertencia pregunto lo siguiente:

¿Puede tener algo que ver con lo que me ocupa?

En el transcurso de la instalación de esta mañana antes de escribir este mensaje, analicé ese contexto y encuentro diferencias entre el directorio /run/ antes del chroot y el mismo directorio después del chroot, pero en ningún momento contiene enlace(s) simbólico(s) alguno(s).

Sigo en ascuas, confundido, espero que me lo puedan aclarar, gracias, saludetes  :Smile: 

PostData: El hardware es este: http://www.imagebam.com/image/5c9718410863531

----------

## Luciernaga

Bueno, al parecer tengo un problema de incompatibilidad con este equipo ... a ver si me explico:

Termino de instalar Gentoo al completo con un escritorio KDE 4.14.3 correctamente ... tal como otras veces ... además configurado como enrutador y/o encaminador de la red local, con toda la parafernalia de aplicaciones.

El problema que me movió a escribir este hilo fue porque quise instalar KDE Plasma 5 en esta máquina y, ocurrió el crash ...

Dentro de mis posibilidades de comprensión sobre el tema he analizado las órdenes emitidas en una y en otra instalación y las diferencias, obviamente, son de instalar con systemd o instalar sin systemd ...

En principio el párrafo anterior viene a ser genérico porque el crash ocurrió antes de la compilación del núcleo, y antes del crash las órdenes que hacen referencia a systemd son mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/sys, mount --make-rslave /mnt/gentoo/dev y eselect profile set 7, por tanto son la única diferencia que existe entre la instalación fallida de Gentoo y la instalación exitosa de KDE 4.14.3 en Gentoo.

Por otra parte intento comprender como intentos de ejecución de sistemas LiveDVD con Plasma 5 no completan la visualización en pantalla del escritorio unos, y otros se congelan leyendo en el dispositivo CD-ROM.

La conclusión que me hago es obvia, existe incompatibilidad del material con este tipo de software (systemd), por otra parte no me explico como en esta máquina se ejecutan correctamente otros sistemas tales como Windows, Debian, Slackware, CentOS, Netrunner, etc. etc. 

En fin esto es lo que hay y me tengo que conformar con lo que tengo, gracias por leerme e intentar ayudarme, saludetes  :Smile: 

----------

## natrix

Hola Luciernaga, tengo la ligera impresión de que es un problema de configuración de systemd desde el kernel. Chequea tener eso habilitado en el kernel:

```
Device Drivers  --->

   Generic Driver Options  --->

      [*] Maintain a devtmpfs filesystem to mount at /dev

File systems --->

   <*> Kernel automounter version 4 support (also supports v3)

   Pseudo filesystems --->

      [*] Tmpfs virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)

      [*]   Tmpfs POSIX Access Control Lists

      [*]   Tmpfs extended attributes
```

Hechale un ojo a este link: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd.

Si el problema prevalece, considera esta wiki: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Gentoo_Without_systemd

Suerte!!!

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola natrix ...

Muchas gracias por tu opinión, no solo he visto (y leído) esas wiki's sino que las tengo impresas en papel.

El problema, por lo que sea, me temo que es incompatibilidad del hardware de este equipo con systemd, he revisado una y mil veces la configuración de su BIOS (que no es UEFI) y no encuentro nada que se referencíe con systemd, tampoco terminan de ejecutarse cualquier LiveDVD de Linux con Plasma 5, o se congelan o abortan la ejecución ...

En estos momentos este equipo ejecuta perfectamente y sin problemas, Gentoo con KDE 4.14.3, Slackware 14.1 con kde, Netrunner 15 con KDE, CentOS 7.1 (1506), IPCop v2.0, Debian 8.0 XFCE, todos configurados como enrutador/encaminador de la red local.

Ya tengo asumido que systemd o Plasma 5 no lo puedo ejecutar en esta máquina.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

